# Slimline Setup/ Align Satellite



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

We are trying to align a Direct Slimline. We've switched from 18" to Slimline. Do we need to redo the wiring in the house? What is the correct hookup with the SWM. This one is a 4way splitter. We will have one HD24 and one HD 21. I think we must have the wiring messed up because we are not getting any signal at all. Right now it's connected as follows

LNB from Satellite to In on SWM.
From left to right on SWM... 1st - to HD24 receive.... 2nd to PI. PI is going to Deca Box then to HD21 receiver. 
We've looked at some pics that others have posted and I think we may have originally had the connections on the SWM incorrect. Is it possible to "fry" the SWM if power is going to wrong place? If so, can someone please tell me the proper sequence of connections and how do we get the Tilt, Elevation, Azimuth setup correctly? Thanks for any help that is offered.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> We are trying to align a Direct Slimline. We've switched from 18" to Slimline. Do we need to redo the wiring in the house? What is the correct hookup with the SWM. This one is a 4way splitter. We will have one HD24 and one HD 21. I think we must have the wiring messed up because we are not getting any signal at all. Right now it's connected as follows
> 
> LNB from Satellite to In on SWM.
> From left to right on SWM... 1st - to HD24 receive.... 2nd to PI. PI is going to Deca Box then to HD21 receiver.
> We've looked at some pics that others have posted and I think we may have originally had the connections on the SWM incorrect. Is it possible to "fry" the SWM if power is going to wrong place? If so, can someone please tell me the proper sequence of connections and how do we get the Tilt, Elevation, Azimuth setup correctly? Thanks for any help that is offered.


The PI needs to be on the power pass through port of the splitter. These are usually coded with red inserts and are usually on one end of the splitter. If you do not have a power passing splitter, you will not be able to power the LNB. You should make sure you have a DTV approved splitter, preferably with the green label.

Bob


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Best source for proper aiming coordinates is http://www.dishpointer.com. They provide very usual aiming and aerial mapping tools. Also, for $20 you can buy their SmartPhone app that lets you "see" where the satellites are located in the sky. Very handy.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, you will need to change your receivers from "multiswitch" to "SWM" in satellite setup.


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

The SWM we have is from DTV. 

I have the PI with the "Signal to IRD" plugged into my HR24 receiver and the "Power to SWM" is plugged into the first "out" on the splitter. 

Do I need to have the PI "Power to SWM" connected to the single "In" on splitter? And the LNB connected to first "Out" (both of these are red on the outter part). 

LNB is hooked to single "In" on SWM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> The SWM we have is from DTV.
> 
> I have the PI with the "Signal to IRD" plugged into my HR24 receiver and the "Power to SWM" is plugged into the first "out" on the splitter.
> 
> ...


I think you're mixing up "SWiM" with the splitter.
More than likely your "SWiM" is in the LNB/at the dish.
The splitter's input needs to connect to the dish.
The PI connects to the splitter's output that has the red connector, which should be the left one when facing the label.

Should look something like this:


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

There was no picture attached?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> There was no picture attached?


I have no idea why you can't see it, but here's the thread [a sticky above this one] that has it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2466259&postcount=7


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so much!! I will try this when I get home. 

Is there any special way to align the outside dish?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> Thank you so much!! I will try this when I get home.
> 
> Is there any special way to align the outside dish?


Not sure what you mean by "special".
I first start with the 101 [centerline] SAT to get the signal, since it has the widest beam, and then change over to either 99 or 103 and fine tune [using the fine tuning adjusters].
Dithering is where you detune the signal to one side and then count the number of turns it takes to get the same reading on the other side. You then divide the number of turns by 2 and turn the adjuster back this amount. This should center you on the beam and needs to be done for both AZ & EL.


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

Please clarify.... my HD/DVR gets plugged directly to the PI marked IRF. Some photos show it plugged into the splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> Please clarify.... my HD/DVR gets plugged directly to the PI marked IRF. Some photos show it plugged into the splitter.


It can be connected several ways.
Dish -- PI -- splitter --- receivers
Dish -- splitter --- PI --- receiver
or it can be connected to the splitter without a receiver.


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

"veryoldschool" said:


> It can be connected several ways.
> Dish -- PI -- splitter --- receivers
> Dish -- splitter --- PI --- receiver
> or it can be connected to the splitter without a receiver.


Is it possible the splitter is "fried". I have connected as above and still nothing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> Is it possible the splitter is "fried". I have connected as above and still nothing.


It's doubtful, as they're simply a bunch of caps, resistors, 2 coils, and some striplines.










"More than likely" it would be a coax/connector problem.


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

At this point I'm thinking it is the dish itself. I have tried using a iPhone app and it is showing a clear view to satellite 101. I'm wondering if the tilt or the elevation is out. 

Not having much success at all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> At this point I'm thinking it is the dish itself. I have tried using a iPhone app and it is showing a clear view to satellite 101. I'm wondering if the tilt or the elevation is out.
> 
> Not having much success at all.


AZ & EL could be the problem, but tilt only comes into play for the other SATs than 101, since it's the centerline SAT.


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm wondering if our problem is that we put the Slimline on the mast that the 18" was on and it might not be plumb. I think will go back to the beginning and start all over. So frustrating. Hopefully we haven't gotten things so out of whack and can get it going. Thank you all for your assistance. This is a great forum!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While a plumb mast makes everything easier, if it isn't, this just means the suggested settings will be more of a starting point and you'll need to make [more] small adjustments to find the signal. "A little bit this way and a little bit that way" until you find it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> I'm wondering if our problem is that we put the Slimline on the mast that the 18" was on and it might not be plumb. I think will go back to the beginning and start all over. So frustrating. Hopefully we haven't gotten things so out of whack and can get it going. Thank you all for your assistance. This is a great forum!


You must have used some king of shim or adapter to do that, as they are very different mast sizes. Are you sure you have a slimline, and not a phase III?


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

We did use a pole adapter so the Slimline would fit. It says Slimline on the Dish itself. I think we might set a new pole and start fresh. :>)


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

If I make the adjustments a little at a time, would you suggest starting with the Azimuth until I get some signal? At this point, I'm still getting 0's and absolutely nothing on the signal meter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> If I make the adjustments a little at a time, would you suggest starting with the Azimuth until I get some signal? At this point, I'm still getting 0's and absolutely nothing on the signal meter.


:lol: If I tell you to start with AZ, then it is going to be the EL, and if I say EL, it's going to be the AZ. :lol:
"You should be able to" set the EL and sweep the AZ [with the mast clamp loose]. Then go up or down a little on the EL and sweep the AZ again. Repeating this should find a signal [if the hardware isn't defective].


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

When you say hardware are you referring to the receivers??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> When you say hardware are you referring to the receivers??


You're having problems and I'm not sure where or why.
Using a receiver to align a dish isn't [or hasn't been] that hard.
If the LNB is bad, then you won't get a signal. If the receiver is bad, then you won't either.
Not being there, I don't know if either of these is the case. :shrug:


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

"veryoldschool" said:


> You're having problems and I'm not sure where or why.
> Using a receiver to align a dish isn't [or hasn't been] that hard.
> If the LNB is bad, then you won't get a signal. If the receiver is bad, then you won't either.
> Not being there, I don't know if either of these is the case. :shrug:


Ok. We have started from the beginning. Rehooked the old 18" and found satellite 101. At least I know the receivers are fine. We will place new slimline in a different location on the right size mast and hope for the best. 
I hope I will not have this trouble All over be able to get it working. 
I do greatly vi all of u help Trkd hopefly if things 
Thank you so much


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> Ok. We have started from the beginning. Rehooked the old 18" and found satellite 101. At least I know the receivers are fine. We will place new slimline in a different location on the right size mast and hope for the best.
> I hope I will not have this trouble All over be able to get it working.
> I do greatly vi all of u help Trkd hopefly if things
> Thank you so much


Sure sounds like the Slimline LNB is giving you problems.
"Dumb question":
How many coax connectors are on the LNB?
If there are four, the LNB seems to be defective.
If there is only one, then this is a SWiM LNB and you need a power inserter to power it [which is why you haven't gotten anything out of it yet].


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Sure sounds like the Slimline LNB is giving you problems.
> "Dumb question":
> How many coax connectors are on the LNB?
> If there are four, the LNB seems to be defective.
> If there is only one, then this is a SWiM LNB and you need a power inserter to power it [which is why you haven't gotten anything out of it yet].


Huge problems. Lnb has only one wire coming from it to splitter. Splitter is 4 way and we have one receiver connected, pi connected to red outlet, with remaining two ends capped. Hd dvr is connected to PI. We plan on relocating slimline and trying to adjust the azimuth and elevation again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> Huge problems. Lnb has only one wire coming from it to splitter. Splitter is 4 way and we have one receiver connected, pi connected to red outlet, with remaining two ends capped. Hd dvr is connected to PI. We plan on relocating slimline and trying to adjust the azimuth and elevation again.


"That's right" [sorry I forgot].
Can you measure the voltage coming out of the PI to make sure it's working?
Since you've gotten the old 18" to work, can you use those cables to go:
SWiM LNB --> PI --> receiver?


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

"veryoldschool" said:


> "That's right" [sorry I forgot].
> Can you measure the voltage coming out of the PI to make sure it's working?
> Since you've gotten the old 18" to work, can you use those cables to go:
> SWiM LNB --> PI --> receiver?


I know it all worked prior to our relocating slimline from our river home. However we had some pretty bad thunder/lightening storms the week prior to moving it. 
I will measure voltage and try the LNB as u suggested. We will need the slimline in order to get HD channels, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> I know it all worked prior to our relocating slimline from our river home. However we had some pretty bad thunder/lightening storms the week prior to moving it.
> I will measure voltage and try the LNB as u suggested. *We will need the slimline in order to get HD channels, right?*


Yep, they all come from the Ka SATs [99 & 103]


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

We checked the voltage on PI. It shows 20 volt. I haven't tried the SWiM Lnb on old dish but plan on doing that this evening.


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

We do have what looks like an 6 or 8 way multiple-switch with power adapter connected to old system. Can this be used with new dish?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> We do have what looks like an 6 or 8 way multiple-switch with power adapter connected to old system. Can this be used with new dish?


Nope, SWiM and any old legacy hardware don't mix.


----------

